# Burden landscape Ireland



## Halley (29 Oct 2017)

These are limestone rocks 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Oct 2017)

Awesome landscape...limestone pavement full of clints and grykes; classic karst landform.
We have our own example in the Yorkshire Dales above Malham Cove, they filmed a Harry Potter scene there, Deathly Hallows...


----------



## Halley (29 Oct 2017)

Yes - it would be nice to be able to use the rocks in an aquarium but I think limestone is not inert 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Oct 2017)

Many of the rocks used for scaping like Seiryu, Manten, and Ryuoh are actually all types of limestone, so you could probably use them without any real issues.
They might raise TDS slightly but the frequent and substantial water changes that go hand in glove with eutrophic dosing methods will counter that to a great extent.

But more to the point...if you do try to take some home you might end up being prosecuted...Limestone pavements are of very high biodiversity importance in the Yorkshire Dales National Park, they are protected by Limestone Pavement Orders and continue to be on the UK and local list of priority habitats for biodiversity. I should image that there is similar protection for the Burden landscape...


----------



## Halley (29 Oct 2017)

Yes - the Burren is protected as well so I won’t take any linestone from there. There is other limestone all over Ireland that I never thought of using. Why do people spend so much money on these expensive aquascaping stones when there are so many free?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (30 Oct 2017)

Halley said:


> Why do people spend so much money on these expensive aquascaping stones when there are so many free


Because buying expensive stuff makes you a better aquascaper


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Oct 2017)

Haha...garden centres and building yards are also sources of cheap rock most of which are fine to scape with as well


----------



## Halley (30 Oct 2017)

Yes the rocks I see lying around look just as good (if not better) then the ones you could spend a small fortune on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (30 Oct 2017)

Hi all, 





Tim Harrison said:


> They might raise TDS slightly but the frequent and substantial water changes that go hand in glove with eutrophic dosing methods will counter that to a great extent.


Yes it is carboniferous age limestone, and it is pretty hard so it doesn't have a lot of effect on water hardness. 





Tim Harrison said:


> I should image that there is similar protection for the Burden landscape...


 <"There is">, but you can see some of the problems in the back-ground of the portal dolmen image. There has been a lot of land reclamation and most of the flatter areas of pavement have been agriculturally improved in the last 30 years. I did some botanical work in the Burren between  ~1995 - 2004.

If people are interested there is the <"BurrenBeo Trust"> and the <"Burren and Cliffs of Moher Geopark">.



 

A geologist (Mike Simms) wrote a <"brief book about the geology"> in the early 2000's, which is now out of print and expensive second-hand. There is a summary at <"Habitas: Glacial and karst landscapes of the Gort lowlands and Burren">.   

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (30 Oct 2017)

I always miss those landscapes in our sandy and muddy wet flat country


----------



## Andrew Butler (1 Nov 2017)

so where does everyone source their bigger stones from?


----------



## Kezzab (1 Nov 2017)

Local drystone walls, but don't tell the farmer.


----------



## Halley (2 Nov 2017)

People pile up rocks at the side of the road


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

